# Ear Stapling to Lose Weight



## brianjenny17 (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried searching Specktra for a topic on this but haven't found one. I have hypothyroidism which basically just means I have a slow metabolism and have been packing on the pounds. I'm not overweight by any means but I do have a little chubby(ness) going on. My boyfriend's mother and sister were talking to me about how they just went and got staples put in their ears by an acupuncturist. Its supposed to work by suppressing your appetite. I was just wondering if any of you have tried this and also what is your take on it. My boyfriend's sister and her husband have both lost weight with this method. Some say it may be a placebo but even so motivation to lose weight is motivation right?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 28, 2011)

getting it done on saturday a little nervous =/


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

i hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Babylard (Apr 28, 2011)

I have never heard about that, but please let us know how it went! Good luck.


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh wow that's interesting.  Good luck!


----------

